# is there something wrong with me??



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey ladies

I got bfn on Monday and af started yest,it started red with some clots (sorry tmi) its now staring to stop already?I thought it would have bn really heavy considering all the meds,this worries me cause I have a very thin womb linning and just made it to fet 

Does anyone know anything about this?xxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Lyndsmac - Was your OTD Monday? I've no helpful answers but there's a thread for ladies with bfn and inbetween treatment - someone might be able to help you on there if you don't get any joy from your post.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287607.0

Wishing you all the best

Essie x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi hun
Did you say your lining was thin  You wouldn't have much to shed so that could be the reason why you have only had a short bleed    Or you could have the clots for a day and a 'normal bleed' for a few days


----------

